# Alternative for hog rings?



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

Is there an alternative for hog rings and pliers for attaching fabric to the foam? I can't find any in my area. I of course can order them, but it would be nice to just pick something up somewhere. thanks 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Alternative for hog rings? (webthread)*

To attach fabric to frame, I've always used hog rings. I know others have used zip ties with excellent results.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Alternative for hog rings? (mk13nb)*

I am attaching fabric to foam on a set of MKII OEM Recaros and thought I needed hog rings (big staples, right?).

how would they be used to attached the fabric to the metal frame?








how would zipties be used?


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Alternative for hog rings? (webthread)*

I guess I don't know what you mean attaching fabric to foam. On the seats I've redone, the foam just sits in the steal seat pan. The fabric is pulled over to the bottom edge and secured with hog rings onto a metal rod that runs around the sides of the seat. Hog rings are more "C" shaped when unfolded, they have 2 sharp ends. One pokes through the fabric the other end goes around the rod. When folded, they are more "D" shape. This position is were zip ties can be substituted. There is two zig-zag wires that run from the seat bottom front to the seat bottom back the hold the material down tight at the edge of the seat bottom and side bolsters. These are weaved through pockets in the fabric and wires in the foam. I have not recovered Recaros, so they be different. Do you have any pics?


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Alternative for hog rings? (mk13nb)*

I had already planned on using zip ties to attach the thin metal rods in the appropriate areas...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The fabric was really just stapled to the back of the foam for the center pieces when I took them apart, is that all I'm really looking for here? Everybody kept talking about hog rings, but I just assumed everyone was talking about those little staples.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Alternative for hog rings? (webthread)*

I think I understand now. I don't think what you are looking for is the hog rings, unfortunately, I not sure what you could use as a substitute for the little staples. Sorry.


----------

